# How to succefully overclock Ati Mobility radeon x1300 for t60



## PuntyMario

so I have a lenovo thinkpad t60 with an ati x1300m with 64 mb at 392 mhz core and 325 mhz ram 
i tried using modding tools that install regular drivers but failed seeing as im in windows 7 ultimate and so far i have yet to find drivers for win7. is there anyway for me to kick it up a notch?


----------



## Marmaladee

I don't recommend using a laptop for overclocking, extreme cooling is needed during overclocking.

Also you'd need an unlocked BIOS to change multipliers and voltages.


----------



## PuntyMario

you do realize im talking about my video card right? not my cpu....


----------



## Marmaladee

yes, i do


----------



## Amd_Man

Even if you could, you'd generate more heat than performance gain.


----------



## MonsterMiata

The gains are not noticeable and the risks are high. You fry your laptop before you will notice a difference. I would suggest against it as well.


----------



## PuntyMario

well id like to test at least. i can manage the heat. it should be able to hold out until about 70 c and i dont go past 50 or so. i like pushing things past their limit.


----------



## ebackhus

Don't. The T60 is a great laptop and you'd run the risk of ruining the GPU by overclocking it. I'm planning to buy a used one for my own personal use.


----------



## Amd_Man

PuntyMario said:


> well id like to test at least. i can manage the heat. it should be able to hold out until about 70 c and i dont go past 50 or so. i like pushing things past their limit.


You can manage the heat, but the Laptops another story! At worst you'll have an expensive paperweight!!


----------



## PuntyMario

Marmaladee said:


> yes, i do


Video cards do not have multipliers. they arent Cpus.


----------



## Amd_Man

PuntyMario said:


> Video cards do not have multipliers. they arent Cpus.


We're all aware of that! I'm sure that he's referring to the GPU's voltage!!


----------



## PuntyMario

Amd_Man said:


> We're all aware of that! I'm sure that he's referring to the GPU's voltage!!


volt modding a laptop gpu would be insane and to be honest i have never heard of it being possible to even modify the voltage of a mobile gpu. im not trying to push this card past the threshold. the overclocks im looking for arent of a magnitude requiring volt modding. i just want an increase


----------



## MonsterMiata

PuntyMario said:


> volt modding a laptop gpu would be insane and to be honest i have never heard of it being possible to even modify the voltage of a mobile gpu. im not trying to push this card past the threshold. the overclocks im looking for arent of a magnitude requiring volt modding. i just want an increase


Your missing the point though, There is no gain to be had before permanent damage will happen.


----------



## PuntyMario

MonsterMiata said:


> Your missing the point though, There is no gain to be had before permanent damage will happen.


i know the risks. id like to have the knowledge anyway please


----------



## Amd_Man

PuntyMario said:


> volt modding a laptop gpu would be insane and to be honest i have never heard of it being possible to even modify the voltage of a mobile gpu. im not trying to push this card past the threshold. the overclocks im looking for arent of a magnitude requiring volt modding. i just want an increase


So would overclocking it and I'm not saying to raise the voltage at all. That's the last piece of advice that I would give. If there are no features in your BIOS to control GPU frequencies then IT"S NOT POSSIBLE!!


----------



## MonsterMiata

If you would like to do it any way then i have one word for you, Rivatuner. Google it and good luck. Because you will need it a few months from now.


----------



## GZ

It isn't possible to overclock your laptop's video. Also, you will not find drivers for it from AMD. Full driver support will only be provided through Lenovo. 

Modded drivers are hit and miss, but you will not gain any performance or clock out of your gpu, even if you can install modded drivers. Most likely you will experience system instability and frequent crashes.

As MonsterMiata said, try your luck with a third party app... And good luck.

I look forward to seeing you in laptop support when you are suffering Black Screen of Death.

~GZ


----------



## PuntyMario

I look forward to seeing you in laptop support when you are suffering Black Screen of Death.

~GZ[/QUOTE]

A moderator with arrogance? No thank you. I'd prefer to discuss these interests with someone who can speak from the mouth instead of his rear.

Overclocking this card has been done. If you researched you'd realize that there are people who have done it. 

I wanted to see if anyone here had any personal knowledge in the case or had other methods outside the one I found. What I did not want was someone steaming hot air. I'll make sure to disregard any future statements you make in any other posts here.


----------



## PuntyMario

MonsterMiata said:


> If you would like to do it any way then i have one word for you, Rivatuner. Google it and good luck. Because you will need it a few months from now.


K thanks. But it feels like all of you are judging me to be an idiot. Please refrain from that attitude. All I was asking for was info. Why did this suddenly become a "hey look at the idiot haha point and laugh when he blows something up" situation? If everyone was like this there would have never been the 8 ghz overclock record. 

I;m not putting any of you down (other than the guy who probably has no idea of what I was talking about) I'd like the same respect.


----------



## Amd_Man

No ones calling you names! We're simply stating that the performance gain is not worth the extra heat and such of your Laptop! We all speak from years of experience in the IT field. We know that any type of overclocking on a laptop is simply not worth it and can cause permanent damage to the unit. You asked and people replied! Just because you don't like the plain truth about doing what you are wanting to do does not mean in anyway that we're putting you down. If you want to do it, then fine! We are simply suggesting not to and you kept on questioning our reasoning!!


----------



## GZ

Let me apologize for coming across as "arrogant" that was not my intent.

I am merely trying to impress upon you that you are on a destructive path. 

It is your computer, you can do whatever you like with it. I will not judge you, neither are my team mates. I am just trying to save you time, effort and money.


----------



## PuntyMario

Amd_Man said:


> We are simply suggesting not to and you kept on questioning our reasoning!!


how am I questioning you? Alll I said is I know the risks and would like to know anyway. This is a great risk. I mainly would have liked the knowledge. I should have mentioned that in the first post. Sorry if it looks like im trying to question you. I'll just take your advice and leave it be.


----------



## boenkertje

oh man, and actually thought i would find a way to overclock, but no...

I think you 2 are overclocked for 2 long 

and for god's sakes, just reply an explanation on how to do it, would have saved lots of typing and nasty posts for something you might eventually have to type down anyways. if u know the answer that is...

concludes, no answer on question about overclocking that card (wich would really be nice if i knew how, because I have that same laptop, T60 with the damned ati card ) both of you have no clue what the skirmish is about, because it has already been done, and it would cost money anyway to upgrade to

a- better graphics card 

or

b- newer laptop

so overclocking would INDEED be cheaper, and that's how it should be interpreted. 

come on, really a t60 is nothing, so what's the fuzz about????


----------



## Tyree

Laptops are designed for convenience and ,as most all OEM units, have the Bios lock/limited to avoid damage to their commonly lower quality parts.


----------



## Amd_Man

boenkertje said:


> oh man, and actually thought i would find a way to overclock, but no...
> 
> I think you 2 are overclocked for 2 long
> 
> and for god's sakes, just reply an explanation on how to do it, would have saved lots of typing and nasty posts for something you might eventually have to type down anyways. if u know the answer that is...
> 
> concludes, no answer on question about overclocking that card (wich would really be nice if i knew how, because I have that same laptop, T60 with the damned ati card ) both of you have no clue what the skirmish is about, because it has already been done, and it would cost money anyway to upgrade to
> 
> a- better graphics card
> 
> or
> 
> b- newer laptop
> 
> so overclocking would INDEED be cheaper, and that's how it should be interpreted.
> 
> come on, really a t60 is nothing, so what's the fuzz about????


No I have no idea, I've only worked on a 1000+ Laptops. How can we explain to do something that's not possible. I'm a IT tech not Houdini. I'm sure that there's modified BIOS's out there that MAY allow overclocking options, but I would never in a million years advise anyone to use such a BIOS flash. I bring back working laptops to customers and not oversized paper weights cause of doing stupid things like using modified BIOS's.


----------



## bestgamerz2013

Yes!! 

I have ATI mobility radeon in my Laptop and i used Ati tool, i overclocked it sucessfully without any problem,but i added some cooling device on it and heatsink outside the machine. Need some proof??


----------



## Amd_Man

Yes I'd like to see a picture of a heatsink mounted to the outside of the Laptop. I would also like to see your temps.


----------



## Johnny1982

It is not advisable to overclock a laptop. The heat generated is too much for it to escape.


----------

